# [SOLVED] New 24&quot; HD monitor causes games to crash...



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I just bought a new Acer 24" 1080p monitor (G235H) this afternoon. Everything is great except for some reason I can't run all of my games that I ran before. I've not changed ANYTHING on my PC so I know it's not the computer. I've read that it has something to do with the new settings. 

My old Acer 22" was set on 1600x1050. I played Battlefield 2 Special Forces with no problems. The new monitor is set to 1920x1080. When I launch the game, the BF2 logo shows, then turns black, then goes right to the desktop. I can't get beyond the logo. 

I know it has to do with the new monitor but I can't fix it. I've even ran it as "administrator" and it still doesn't work. 

Does anyone know what I can do? Also, my desktop icons are jumping all over the place. I normally have all my games on one side and my other software on the other. But every time I restart, one of the icons jumps to the other side. 

I appreciate the help. 

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: New 24" HD monitor causes games to crash...*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: New 24" HD monitor causes games to crash...*

thats a easy one

Before you got ur New 24" HD monitor what where u using before. i run in this problem all the time

IN your game right, u set your graphic to what your computer can do (like your resolution and so on) now when you put/use your new monitor, in your game is still set for your old monitor. best thing to do is is use your old monitor again go in the game and SET your resolution to something your new monitor can support. than just save and exit game, plug your New 24" HD monitor in and if you pick a resolution your new monitor can support you should be good to go.

see for me i have a nice big 42in lcd and than my computer monitor is a normal old school monitor(not wide screen) so playing my computer game with my computer monitor my monitor in my games are 1280x1024 BUT on the LCD its 1600 by 1024 IF i dont change the resolution before i go to the LCD screen the game well crash before it can even start. like you cant get passed the logo lol sucks i know wish it was smarter than that but games just dont know what monitor you are using thats Y games are always set to a setting so any tv/monitor can support when first installed, tell u change the graphic settings


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: New 24" HD monitor causes games to crash...*



tcironlungs said:


> thats a easy one
> 
> Before you got ur New 24" HD monitor what where u using before. i run in this problem all the time
> 
> ...


The problem is that I sold my old 22" Acer Monitor. I think I set the game on the highest setting for BF2 (I don't know what that is). So at this point, I don't know how to start the game, reset the video, and save.....UNLESS...I get a older monitor (which I don't have). 

I also tried to turn down the resolution of the new monitor from 1920x1080 to 1650x1080 but it still won't launch.

Any other solutions? Can I somehow change the settings within the program without launching the game?

thx


----------



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: New 24" HD monitor causes games to crash...*

Yes go to the save game folder and look for a XML document file i know need for speed saves the graphics setting in there, maybe your game does too.

it should say something like graphicsconfig and its a XML Doc type file (look at the pic) and than just delete it (it well put graphics setting back to default settings) . if not than look for it in the game installed folder. 

if that dont work try deleting the whole save game folder. 


if you still had the old monitor this be solved already


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: New 24" HD monitor causes games to crash...*

You may also be able to go to your "Games" folder that has a list of all installed games and right click the game you wish to play. It should have a menu pop up just like if you wanted to see the properties, on the right hand side and you might be able to select start in safe mode there. That works on some games but not all.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: New 24" HD monitor causes games to crash...*

I ended up reinstalling the game, then went in and adjusted the video settings. Thx


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

